# streetpass failures/successes.



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

hello ! feel free to post streetpass stories, tips + shenanigans ❤

here in the uk, i've found it quite difficult to get multiple street passes [well, not enough to get the streetpass badge anyway !] + i was wondering how *you* streetpass, what country you are in + how successful you are !

i remember going on a day trip to london and thinking that i'd get a lot of streetpasses + checking my ds at the end of the day to realise i only got one, even after walking through many, many tourists and crowded areas. the disappointment was *too real* haha

generally, i get 5-6 when i go out to my local town for a few hours, and have passed about 25 people in total. *how about you ?*


----------



## Sereniela (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm in the UK and my street pass count is just over 800. I thought there was a thing now in the UK where you can get streepasses from a central-hub type thing called a 'relay point' it can hold up to 10 and pass them on to the next visitor. I used to get a lot at Wetherspoons, but I think they have changed their ISP as it's much quieter now.

I always get some passes by going into Game stores, shopping malls and weirdly, a lot of tourist - passes in IKEA.


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

aa i must have missed out on the IKEA tourists yesterday - left the ds in the car ;o;

i've heard of the relay point things, but i'm never sure if they work ? aa i also get streetpasses in game stores + used to in wetherspoons too c:


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 27, 2015)

I usually get around one or two a day. But when I went on vacation to a touristy beach, I was getting roughly 11 a day! It was really cool to see all the different Streetpass miis.


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2015)

It depends on where I go and what time.

If I go to my local mall (which is pretty big), I usually get at least 3 streetpasses, but only if it's a weekend or holiday. If I go on a regular weekday I'm lucky if I get one.

Though if I go into the city, regardless of the time/day, I'm pretty much certain to get a full 10 streetpasses, but I'm lazy and barely go to the city lol - luckily I stopped excessively caring about streetpass a long time ago.


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 27, 2015)

I live in the UK and have over 3500 streetpass hits (though I'm still waiting on the gold Streetpass badge in AC...). It's been helped a lot by a) living with someone with a DS, and b) living in Canterbury for three years, where there are a ton of French and German kids on school trips every summer, basically guaranteeing 10 hits every trip into town (my France/Spain maps are nearly completed, too!). 

I'm living in Devon now and don't get as many most days, but when I go to work in Exeter I'll get at least 6 or 7.

Edit: It's also really fun to streetpass the same people repeatedly when you don't know who they are, you just notice PeachGurl93 pop up once every couple of weeks and you rate each other as Fantastic  It's like you're secret friends.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2015)

Success!-Usually streetpass content isnt that necessary,in some games,u have somethings good for the game,for example,ACNL is for badges and some stuff like ice-cream and that,or in ORAS with the mirage stops and the eon ticket!
Failness -Sometimes,Streetpass could just not be added in some games *cough* XY *cough*,also,lets add streetpassing people can be hard,in my case,i rarely streetpass with someone,and if i do,its just 1 or 2 guys


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Even when I go shopping for a few hours to multiple stores on a weekend, I still only get around 5-8 Streetpasses. Probably because it's Texas which isn't as densely populated as other places.


----------



## Burumun (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I have around 2000 or so total? I'm not sure, though, I'd have to check.

I live in Austria, and since I go to Vienna for school everyday, I just take it with and SP people. Usually I can get around 5-6 per school day, although it also depends, since some of them are classmates and I'm sure they don't check their StreetPasses, so I end up getting blocked since their plaza is full. :/

When I'm lucky, I can get at least 10 from a school day, though.

Also, cons and game events are great for StreetPasses. I'm going to AniNite this weekend mostly just to work on the SP badge, last year my hits filled up every 10-15 minutes or so. There's also Game City, which is a free gaming event, and I'll probably be able to get a few people there. The only bad thing is when you want to check your progress, but there's nowhere to sit.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't strive to get streetpasses.  Streetpasses strive to get me.


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2015)

I never get streetpasses and I'm in u.s wtf


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2015)

Kinda stopped checking my streetpasses lately, I've been seeing a lot of diminished results unless I plan to go to Nintendo Zone locations. Plus I've nearly finished all the games, only thing left is to ticket hunt and beat the fishing game. It's kinda boring at this point and I'm sad a lot of people I used to StreetPass daily stopped bringing theirs around.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 28, 2015)

I only started streetpassing this summer as to avoid picking up villagers from people's voids, and I've probably gotten a little under 20 overall? I've gotten some from going to the mall/Barnes & Nobles (a bookstore). But I've been most successful with bringing it to school and walking around campus. Today I got 8 streetpasses just from doing that. Pretty cool. College kids are probably the most useful when it comes to streetpasses lol. Oh and I live in Northern California.

Fellow Haikyuu!! fan though yay


----------



## mirukushake (Aug 28, 2015)

I live in Tokyo, and I've gotten about 1100 streetpasses since I got my 3DS in March, and that's commuting out of the city. I tend to streetpass the same people every day. I even have about 30 with one guy. I pass by a station where the Shinkansen stops, so I get a lot of streetpasses from all over Japan. I only need 7 more prefectures to finish my map! I went New York this summer, so I got a lot of international streetpasses too, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 28, 2015)

I always take my N3DS XL with me whenever I go into town, I always get a full plaza, sometimes more than twice if I stop off for food and clear the first load.  Right now I have 378 characters in my plaza, I don't know if that counts repeats though?
I always get more when Game has a sale on, I have to do loads of rest stops then to clear my plaza and I keep going backwards and forwards to get more 

I always feel awkward when I go on Streetpass Battle and come across people with armies with 9,999,999 soldiers and I have a measly 60,000+...


----------



## Cress (Aug 29, 2015)

Everyone I SP either is super avid and has almost beaten every game 100%, or they just started and have like 2 other SPes. I'm kinda in the middle and its awkward. :/
I'm talking about the SP Mii Plaza if you were wondering.

Other than that, nothing that's really stood out in any other games... I just wish you could have more than 12 games supported at once. It felt like way too much when the 3DS first came out, and now it's not nearly enough. ;_;


----------



## Locket (Aug 29, 2015)

So lucky XD.

I gat about 3 a year. One time I streetpassed a lot of people ( I don't enen know how) when my 3DS was sent in for repair XD.


----------



## xianli (Aug 30, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I live in the UK and have over 3500 streetpass hits (though I'm still waiting on the gold Streetpass badge in AC...). It's been helped a lot by a) living with someone with a DS, and b) living in Canterbury for three years, where there are a ton of French and German kids on school trips every summer, basically guaranteeing 10 hits every trip into town (my France/Spain maps are nearly completed, too!).




aa yes, whenever i pass a group of school kids from spain/france/germany i'm pretty sure i get a few streetpasses !!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

I think I have about 110-120 total as of now.


----------



## pup (Aug 30, 2015)

when i lived in japan and carried my ds around i could get a full plaza in half an hour or less. i really miss that as i'm lucky to get 3 going to the mall and making a point to walk by gamestop now that i'm back in the US lol. i do get the same people whenever i go to study in a starbucks at barnes and noble which is fun. i wish i was a barista there i'd get so many lol.


----------



## milkday (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in a small village in Norfolk, UK and I've got heaps in the local city. I got 5 in another small town nearby and 3 in mine every time I take it out. I always see the same guy wherever I go- the city, the beach, the town...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Eh, here you can pretty much only get it at cons or if you walk past random areas while people game... It was easier before when it was more new now it's like you gotta be lucky or go to those cons.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 3, 2015)

I usually get 100 or so streetpasses at conventions. Other than that I can get a few at college but that's it~


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 5, 2015)

I live a bit outside of  Stockholm, the capital of Sweden, and I don't think anyone else here even owns a 3ds because I've literally never gotten a streetpass. I don't try that often anymore but yeah, it's really annoying.

I went to Gothenburg and walked around for a few hours, got one streetpass for animal crossing and 3 or 4 for pok?mon :> I don't share miis because I'm really not interested in that, but that was a great success!! 

But another time when I went to central Stockholm and walked around in shopping malls and gaming stores and turist location for hours (my ds told me i had walked 13 000 steps) I only got one streetpass. for pok?mon. (and imo pok?mon streetpasses are kinda useless, I want animal crossing so much more) That was really disappointing.

I rarely bring my 3ds out with me when I go out in my daily life because I usually go to either school, to the shopping mall five minutes away from my home or to a lake close to my house and while there are other people there I've never had any luck with it and I don't want to risk my ds getting stolen in school or w/e.

I've never gone to a convention because of social anxiety but if I ever did it'd be because I wanted streetpasses lol


----------



## xianli (Sep 19, 2015)

aa i went into london and got streetpassed by the same person when i arrived there and got the train back 
sO i guess they worked at the station ? gosh they must get quite a few SPes a day haha


----------



## Squidward (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm from a small country where no one really has a 3DS, here they just play LoL all day. So I have 0 streetpasses!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

xianli said:


> aa i went into london and got streetpassed by the same person when i arrived there and got the train back
> sO i guess they worked at the station ? gosh they must get quite a few SPes a day haha



XD.... I think people with train station jobs or airplane airport jobs have the highest chance to get streetpasses a lot... lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 20, 2015)

I only get one or two Streetpass hits in Streetpass Mii Plaza, one for Pokemon Rumble World, one for Pokemon Shuffle and one for AC:NL when I bring my 3DS to school, and they're always the same people. I wish I could get more, though. It gets boring seeing the same Miis five days a week.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 26, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Everyone I SP either is super avid and has almost beaten every game 100%, or they just started and have like 2 other SPes. I'm kinda in the middle and its awkward. :/
> I'm talking about the SP Mii Plaza if you were wondering.
> 
> Other than that, nothing that's really stood out in any other games... I just wish you could have more than 12 games supported at once. It felt like way too much when the 3DS first came out, and now it's not nearly enough. ;_;



My thoughts exactly. 

I have gotten so few true StreetPass; if it wasn't for Nintendo Zones...

At malls and Barnes & Noble I get 3 to 6... A good day is 7, a great day is 10!

I still love playing all the StreetPass games. I have no idea why but I think they are so much fun!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't play any of the extra Streetpass mini-games... I just don't have enough streetpasses for it... XD


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I only had my current DS in my house and got a streetpass...


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 21, 2015)

I take my 3DS to school and I used to Street Pass this one girl in my year over and over which made SP Quest much easier to complete! But I haven't SP'd her recently so I don't think she takes it to school anymore. There's someone else who I've also been seeing in my plaza from school recently but they don't have many puzzle pieces...  So annoying.

It's weird, though. I get more SP at the shopping centre in my town than like anywhere else. Even more so than when I went to London. I didn't even get that many SPs when I went to New York. I was kind of surprised actually. :\ But it's because of Nintendo Zones... There are quite a few set up in shops in the shopping centre so usually I SP around 6 people a day when I take a trip up there which is pretty good.  It's not always the same people either!


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 21, 2015)

When I went to Comic con, I got over 100 SP before I stopped checking and letting people in my gate.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 21, 2015)

I get almost no Streetpasses to be honest. I streetpass my brother and my other town but that's it. Even when I go to busy places in town, I only rarely get one streetpass at most. It's incredibly frustrating. I feel like I'm never going to finish it.

In a few months I'm travelling to a more highly populated area with more tourists so I'll bring my DS and see how many streetpasses I get then. It's just silly that they make you streetpass so many people in order to get the gold badge. I don't think they took into account people who live in rural areas or don't pass many people with Animal Crossing in general.

I heard of someone going to Japan and getting 100+ streetpasses during their travels. Unfortunately, not everyone can afford to go to Japan for that benefit.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well there are a lot of people with a Nintendo 3DS system at college so i often reach the limit of receiving data of 10 people.


----------



## emolga (Nov 22, 2015)

I sometimes bring my 3DS to high school with me, and I usually only pass two or three people. (Usually the same people.) I've passed two people who have ACNL. I hate it when I streetpass someone who doesn't have any puzzle pieces, though.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 25, 2015)

Not really... Surprisingly, Atlanta and Gatlinburg have, like, none... The aquarium? THREE IN THE WHOLE COMPLEX. But I Sp my mom just about every day... The exact number is unreliable, but I've SP'ed her over 215 times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> Not really... Surprisingly, Atlanta and Gatlinburg have, like, none... The aquarium? THREE IN THE WHOLE COMPLEX. But I Sp my mom just about every day... The exact number is unreliable, but I've SP'ed her over 215 times.



There aren't many in New Orleans either.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 1, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> There aren't many in New Orleans either.


Really??? Just went this Saturday: I got a German (Bavaria), a Canadian (Quebec), a Japanese person (no prefecture registered), two Californians, and a Massachusettsan(???). I also got an ACNL SP from Texas, so...


----------



## Manah (Dec 10, 2015)

Apparently I have a neighbor with a 3DS. I wish she had puzzle pieces, but since it's near impossible to meet anyone here even with two Nintendo Zones, I totally see why she doesn't.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 11, 2015)

i only get a streetpass once every 3-4 months, if someone from far away drives by our house and stops at the traffic lights -_-;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah only SP hits I get are like Gamestop if the people working got their on or by luck.. Or at cons/events of course but yeah it's not that 3DS is huge here..


----------



## himeki (Dec 11, 2015)

i went to london
and got 2.
I WAS RIGHT OUTSIDE BUCKINGHAM PALACE


when i go to the small town
13+


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i went to london
> and got 2.
> I WAS RIGHT OUTSIDE BUCKINGHAM PALACE
> 
> ...



lel i bet the royal family all have 3ds consoles


----------



## himeki (Dec 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> lel i bet the royal family all have 3ds consoles



yeah queen be like "one desires more streetpasses"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah queen be like "one desires more streetpasses"



"my dear, another streetpass hit"


----------



## himeki (Dec 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> "my dear, another streetpass hit"



i can just imagine her greeting like "Greetings!" or something


----------



## shunishu (Dec 11, 2015)

i think i'll deactivate this mii plaza crap again.. only recently started that -_-;
it's pretty pointless anyway..
and only do it if i go to a bigger city.. i don't have my main mii in it anyway, just some random mii i made for it.. don't want random dudes to be able to locate & identify me *_*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i can just imagine her greeting like "Greetings!" or something



Yeah I bet her Mii is like named "Queen Liz" lmao


----------



## creamyy (Dec 22, 2015)

I never get any street passes! Like I went to the city once and was hoping to get street passes because you know it's kind of a busy place but I didn't get a single one. The only street passes I have gotten were from my school bus where there were three gamer guys that I used to street pass with all the time but they weren't any useful to the games I was playing ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Lol I actually got one hit the other day when I was in this small shopping mall nearby. I hope I can get a few when I go to our main train station in town here...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 9, 2016)

I get some at school but not alot because the dang teacher takes my ds and keeps it in her room... and my aid is like "PLUG THE DANG THING IN" tbh she is annoying (both of them) sometimes


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 9, 2016)

My new town has decent streetpass! I'm getting about 6 a day, if I go out when school's starting or finishing. 

The nearby cities (Leeds and Rugby) are amazing, you get 10 a go there, and I've passed a few people who I've streetpassed at some point before - I've got over 4000 hits, and I've spent a lot of time in London (especially at conventions), but it's so fun to pass a randomer for the second time in a place you've never been before


----------



## shunishu (Jan 12, 2016)

still not ever getting any xD
may be a silly question, but do i get streetpasses for games i only have as cartidges, if i don't have that cartridge in? like will they show up when i put it back in?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

shunishu said:


> still not ever getting any xD
> may be a silly question, but do i get streetpasses for games i only have as cartidges, if i don't have that cartridge in? like will they show up when i put it back in?



actually curious about this as well. my guess would be as long as you have streetpass activated for it you should get stuff cause the data is in the system i think, bu ti might be wrong


----------



## milkday (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in Norfolk, UK and get heaps even though I'm in the countryside


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 12, 2016)

shunishu said:


> still not ever getting any xD
> may be a silly question, but do i get streetpasses for games i only have as cartidges, if i don't have that cartridge in? like will they show up when i put it back in?



Yes, you will get Streetpasses even if the cartridge isn't in. I know because most of my games are cartridges, and whenever I get a streetpass I receive data for more than one game.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 12, 2016)

cool thanks ^^
i figured it should work, but wasnt sure.


----------

